# Unnecessary comments



## arcticsid (Apr 8, 2010)

I have PM'ed Wade regarding the recent post By Green Mountain. Until he has a chance to review it I encourage the MODS to leave it up.

Opinions have been shared here since day one, but these type of comments need to be reviewed by the administartor himself.

This is way beyond anything I would have ever expected in here.

I am totally floored by this members insensitivity. This was a blow to the face to all of the women, and to the men who have been through this terrible situatiuon. 

I was recently approached by one of the mods who suggested it was I who should back down from saying anything more. And I will. But this type of behaviour should not be tolerated in here.

Troy


Troy


----------



## St Allie (Apr 8, 2010)

Suggestions were made to both members by me.. to go offline and calm down.

I was online at the time of the day dealing with comments getting a wee bit out of control.


Allie


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 8, 2010)

G, I didndn't make any unnecessary comments. and I sure didn't expect for Green to say these things. Wade is looking into it. he is the Skipper,


----------



## St Allie (Apr 8, 2010)

yes Wade runs the forum Troy.

and yes you will find that people will disagree with each other online.

Admin as a whole does its best to enable fair freedom of speech as far as I can see.

to shut down Darrens opinion is not freedom of speech.

I have also added a caveat to this thread that it is personal opinion.

Again.. I suggest you two boys take this to private.. and sort it out amongst yourselves..

Allie


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 8, 2010)

We only (Leanne and I ) shared this because we thought we had friends in here, same as we thought it would be fun to announce our engagement.

He took the first blow G by making those insinuations. It was not just a blow to us but to all who have been throught his.

It was an insult to all of the women and men who have been through this.

It was a disrespect to this forum as a whole. If he wanted to make comments like that he could have very easily have made them in a PM to me.

But as he said, he decided to make those cruel opinions part of this general forum.

For you G, to even suggest I was out of line by responding in the way I did, surprises me.

We agreed in here, you, I, and everyone else in here, we would keep religion and politics outof our general conversations, and I think as a whole we tried. But we still live in a democracy, and I would like this thread and the related ones to stay up.

Let some of the others coment on what they think of these remarks, and then as a group, you will see that they will agree with me. I didn't say ban anyone.

All I said was that the remarks made were a blow to many more people than just Leanne and I.

I may have been quilty in here of making some off the wall comments that may have been taken wrong, but I have never, nor would I ever make a comment such as those.

Decide for yourself what you deem acceptable and so shall I, but lets see what the rest of our friends in here think before you make a decision on who is to take a "chill pill".

I respect all you do in here Allie, you know I do, but the comments made weren't just at me, it was to all who have experienced this.


Troy


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> G, I didndn't make any unnecessary comments. and I sure didn't expect for Green to say these things. Wade is looking into it. he is the Skipper,



Actually the swearing and cussing out of anyone in public is uncalled for!!!!!!! I will not let this forum run like this!!!!!! When a thread gets out of control it is our duty to do what is right! We have the sucky job of deciding on whether to edit, delete the post, or delete the thread as needed and believe me when I say I hate to do this. Sometimes it is a necessary evil and I really hate to do this stuff cause it usually just puts a thorn in someone elses toe!!!! If I had known what the heck that statement meant then I would have nipped it in the bud earlier. I truly hope we can resolve this without any more action being required! Everyone. "RHAHB (*R*elax, *H*ave a *H*ome *B*rew


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2010)

For those of you who are wondering what this is about, stuff was said that was totally uncalled for and with that being said I deleted the thread, The thread was actually a statement in itself which I didnt catch because Ive never heard of the phrase nor did some others but I guess some did. For those of you who want to add in to posts like those or create them there are a few other forums out there where this might fly but not here!


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks Wade. you know well that I too enjoy being a part of this forum. I too thought the initial thread was just a joke outside of the normal brewing conversation.

To anyone who may have had the misfortune to have read that thread I appologize.

There is nothing I would ever do to jeapodize the intergrity of this forum. I felt pushed in the corner and felt I was defending more than just myself.

I enjoy all of you in here and hope we can continue to share a zinger or to with each other, and not let it get that far. This wasn't just a sarcastic remark, it was a stap to a still healing wound.

If you didn't see the original thread, I am glad, if you did, then you have an idea what it means to go to far. I didn't start the fire, but i wasn't, and never going to back down when me or my family is threatened or spoken about in those words.

I am sorry if you seen the harsh words I published. my anger should never have been displayed in OUR forum.

Troy


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2010)

Mighty Big of you Troy to apologize, thanks!


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 9, 2010)

I shouldn't have appolagized for my actions, and I don't, I appologize for those in here who have seen those harsh words exchanged.

This forum, and the mebers in here are dedicated to this wonderful hobby and obsession. I am sorry again if you were present during that terrible exchange of words.

Troy


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2010)

Clear enough and understood!


----------



## St Allie (Apr 9, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> We only (Leanne and I ) shared this because we thought we had friends in here, same as we thought it would be fun to announce our engagement.
> 
> He took the first blow G by making those insinuations. It was not just a blow to us but to all who have been throught his.
> 
> ...



I could say many things in response Troy..

in the end.. it doesn't matter what I say.
you are living through this, not me.. just you and Leanne.

What I will say is this..

If you put your private life online..there will always be someone with a comment of some sort.. good or bad. And you can't control it. This is not a popularity contest...

It wasn't a "terrible exchange of words".. it was another persons view on what you had shared online. And they had issues with your commentary.


only share as much information as you are willing to endure criticism for.

and that is just my personal opinion.

Allie


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 9, 2010)

This wasn't critisicmn, Leanne was acuused of faking a terrible miscarriage!!! Who in the world would joke about that? 

I respect and agree with your comments G, but for me to be so far away from Leanne in this tough time, still sharing tears, to hear a coment like that was just to much.

If we didn't want to share our personal stuff with all of you, we very well could have said nothing. We thought we were amongst friends..

I have appologized once, I was out of line. I am not going to appologize again. i will be sure to think twice before I fly off the handle in here..

But I will never make an appointment to defend myself or those I love. Please stop putting this all on me.

Take some time to write a thread outlining acceptable behaviour as it expected in here and stop making it sound as though I did something so bad.

Had that situation happened outside of a forum where we write back and forth I guarantee you the outcome would have been much different. I prefer to let this go. But I think it is necessaryy to keep this thread up.

Troy


----------



## St Allie (Apr 9, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> This wasn't critisicmn, Leanne was acuused of faking a terrible miscarriage!!! Who in the world would joke about that?
> 
> I respect and agree with your comments G, but for me to be so far away from Leanne in this tough time, still sharing tears, to hear a coment like that was just to much.
> 
> ...



I'm sure many here would like to put our differences of opinion aside and send flowers?

or do you have a charity in mind rather than flowers? my aunty in liverpool has offered to send flowers.

please advise your preference..

Allie 
__________________


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 9, 2010)

We want nothing, just a hug and compasiion. never asked and won't accept anything else!

We announced or engagement and it turned out to be one of the most responded threads in the whole history of the forum.

Because we thought you all cared we thought it was important to announce as well, this terrible event.

I am only angry because Leanne and I were accused of "faking" something this horrible for attention!

Who would ever go so far for attention?! Not me. Not her.

I am surprised to even here a question in YOUR mind G. No, I am saddened.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 9, 2010)

as admin

all I have done so far is try and support you. Stop playing the guilt card.



Allie


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 9, 2010)

I appreciate that G, I didn't make those insensitive comments. I only resonded accordingly. So far in the last few posts we have talked about me and my actions. I haven't heard anything from your position as an administrator that says you are angry with the other meber for even posting something like that.

Be grumpy, be questioanble, but I ask you again, do you think any of the other members comments were appropriate?


----------



## St Allie (Apr 9, 2010)

As admin...I have no position to advocate.. 

I am neutral.

Allie


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 9, 2010)

Last night I appologized for my insensitive comments but the thread was taken down, thus erasing my comments.

I have no proof what so ever of my allegations and realize that I was out of line.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 9, 2010)

There is nothing to prove Darren, you rubed salt into an already bad wound.

I don't know what to say to you. I am only glad Leanne didn't see them.

I just can't imagine anyone saying the things you did.

If you want to PM me we can talk this out. But I have been here a long time and things like what you said don't normally get a second chance.

I don't hate anyone, but I think you owe me and Leanne, as well as all the ladies and men in here an appologie, many have been through this themselves.

I will accept your appologie, but not until you say so to those I just mentioned.

Troy


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 9, 2010)

I've have appologized twice Troy. My conscience is clear.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2010)

Troy if you did not BS so much we would know what is true and what is not. I have my doubts. I have never met you nor have I been to Alaska but you have people on here believing we are hunting buddies and such. You are an asset to this forum and we enjoy your posts. Just don't make us question your intentions.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 9, 2010)

Then I reach out and shake your hand. I accept your appology. Please be sensitive, we are all in this together man. This is a tough world, we need to look out for our neighbors, it is the only way we are to survive, it is far to rough of a world to get by on are own!

Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 9, 2010)

Dan, I never asked you to believe anything have I? be careful your ownself. We joke, insensitive comments that you missed are way different! Let the water flow under the bridge, today is a new day. besides it was you who posted the hunting pictures!!!!

Troy


----------



## Tom (Apr 9, 2010)

OK i been lurking on the sideline to long..

GROUP HUG !!!
  
I hope now we can be more civilized and get back to the topic of wine.
Allie is correct as we (mods) need to be neutral. That is hard to do.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 9, 2010)

I have never been anything but civilized and respectful since the day I came into this forum, sarcastic yes, but insensitive, never.

We are still amonst friends. The water has flowed under the bridge, let it flow!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2010)

Okay, thanks all for apologizing to each other and to us, now lets make some freaking wine!!!!!!!!!! Or Beer, or just drink some with some alcohol but do it responsibly and dontgo posting on here if you do get ripped please!


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 9, 2010)

Wade E said:


> but do it responsibly and dontgo posting on here if you do get ripped please!




I *was* rather ripped. Did it show in my typing skills or just in the venom I was spewing??


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2010)

Thats the only problem with drinking, words we would usually keep to ourself slip out.


----------



## Mud (Apr 9, 2010)

It also makes ugly people look good in low light. Which can be good or bad, depending.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2010)

Ahh, good old beer goggles!


----------



## TheTooth (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow... looks like I picked a good time to get busy at work and not log in for a week.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2010)

I had to goggle beer goggles to find out what it was!! EEE Gaads, I remember waking up in the morning to some nightmares


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2010)

Did you goggle Beer Goggles or did you *Google* it!


----------



## Julie (Apr 9, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Did you goggle Beer Goggles or did you *Google* it!



Wade knowing Dan he probably goggled it


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2010)

Julie said:


> Wade knowing Dan he probably goggled it



I am feeling a 300 lb googerilla  BUT we'll deal with it off line!


----------



## BettyJ (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow- I am so happy I missed this drama! But remain a dedicated member of this forum


----------



## Mud (Apr 9, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I had to goggle beer goggles to find out what it was!! EEE Gaads, I remember waking up in the morning to some nightmares



Being a canid you probably chewed your leg off to get away, right?




That's not funny.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2010)

Mud said:


> Being a canid you probably chewed your leg off to get away, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you got the picture...you been there to huh?


----------



## Mud (Apr 9, 2010)

Nah. I knew my wife was the one for me when we were 16 yrs old and never strayed. It's easy to be faithful when you look like me.


----------

